# Is Senna safe in first trimester?



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello,

I have been suffering a little from constipation and been having to strain quite a bit (sorry TMI). I bought some senna tablets from the chemist yesterday as the box said safe to use in pregnancy and when breastfeeding. However when I google senna it says to avoid in pregnancy. Am confused. What should I do? 

(Have been eating prunes, brown bread, water etc...)

Many thanks

Nic x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nic,

Short courses of low dose senna are ok in pregnancy (best to avoid when near term or if pregnancy is unstable i.e. breakthrough bleeding) . They are usually used when the stools are soft (so make sure things aren't too pellet like down there  otherwise senna can make things hurt a bit   )

Drink plenty of water (2+ litres), do some light exercise  and eat lots of fibre (you're doing that already though   ) to help things shift naturally. With drug treatment usually first choice is bulking laxatives e.g. Fybogel then second choice are osmotic laxatives e.g. lactulose or stimulant laxatives e.g. senna.

If things don't improve then go and see GP, constipation during pregnancy can be an ongoing thing and you might as well get what you need free on prescription.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Maz,

Thanks so much. That has put my mind at rest. Will try fybogel first. 

Re: the 2.5 ltr of water, I am really struggling to drink at the moment as makes me feel sick (apparently this is causing my low blood pressure) There is one fizzy water which i am ok to sip. doesn;t feel too bad but i know i need to drastically up my fluid intake. 

I seem to recall being constipated a lot in last pregnancy and living on lactulose or something ( i was on iron which was making me constipated) Always a pleasure eh??!!!

Thanks again

Nic x


----------

